# WHOSE the most chaddiest boi of them all?



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Alright boys, let em rip for all those mistyped out there that can't decide on their type even though it's clear they're a low test Fi dom!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope
My husband 

Just call him Mr Chang Thunderwang


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Queen of Cups said:


> Nope
> My husband
> 
> Just call him Mr Chang Thunderwang


Thunderwang daddy 👉🍆💦😫


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

ESTP of course. No contest. Alpha-Chad Prime.

Plowing through a field of pussies like it's his fucking job. Well done ESTPs!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

@Charus


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

NEVER tell the ESTJ I said that.

I thought I married a Slyhterin.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Queen of Cups said:


> NEVER tell the ESTJ I said that.
> 
> I thought I married a Slyhterin.


HE TRAPPED YOU. IT WAS ALL PART OF HIS PLAN.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

deafcrossfitter said:


> @Charus


Huh? Why I was mentioned?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

deafcrossfitter said:


> HE TRAPPED YOU. IT WAS ALL PART OF HIS PLAN.



Sneaky Gryffindors.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


>


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Slytherin in the streets, Gryffindor in the sheets....


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Charus said:


> Huh? Why I was mentioned?


Just thought your goals would be best suited in this direction 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I am. 

Obviously.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> ESTP of course. No contest. Alpha-Chad Prime.
> 
> Plowing through a field of pussies like it's his fucking job. Well done ESTPs!


Then why tf do i attract estps like no other? 

Me thinks Chads wanna be little spoons sometimes if so


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

deafcrossfitter said:


> HE TRAPPED YOU. IT WAS ALL PART OF HIS PLAN.


Makes sense. Gryffindors are evil like that


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Makes sense. Gryffindors are evil like that


Evil evil Te dom


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

💩🍆

I don’t know, can ya tell me more about ESTJ patsy’s? You’re so smart.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

ENTJs may be pretty dope, but ESTPs take chadness to a whole other level!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Sensational said:


> 💩🍆
> 
> I don’t know, can ya tell me more about ESTJ patsy’s? You’re so smart.


On second thought....
Maybe it is estps after all. 🤣


----------

